# Single Speed BB86 Eccentric Available?



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there, if my geared frame has a BB86, is there an eccentric available to make it single speed? I believe the difference in 86 vs 92 is that the 86 uses a road crank, not a mountain crank.

Can someone offer suggestions, I only found these two EBB's for oversized BB shells:

- *Problem Solvers E46 PF30 EBB*: The Problem Solvers Eccentric 46 is a EBB system for PressFit 30 frames. It requires a ID of 46mm on the bottom bracket shell and is compatible with 68 and 73mm width shells.

- BEER BB30 EBB


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

*bummer.......*

wow, I never even heard of that size? I did a quick google search same as you and found nothing. not that it helps but the E46 for PF30 has been most awesome for me on my air 9 frame! you may get lucky and find a, "magic" gear combo that works?


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

BB86 and BB92 are similar to standard external bearing setups but the bearings are placed in the shell rather then in threaded cups. I don't think an after market EBBs are possible with these designs. There is simply not enough room in these designs to accommodation an EBB system.

Consider it a blessing because so far every EBB I have seen creaks. 

If you don't want to run a chain tension device the best solution will likely be an eccentric rear hub. I hear the White Industries eccentric rear hubs work well and don't creak like the EBBs.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Shoot. Trying to avoid band aid adaptation to make the frame SS. Thanks for the feedback guys. They are the tried and true a) magic gear and b) White ENO eccentric rear hub. I'm asking the framebuilder to go from BB86 to BB30 or PF30.


----------

